# A call to arms from your F@H Brothers!



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 5, 2009)

Greeting my fellow crunchers! I come to you with a simple request. *If you are not already folding for the F@H team, please consider doing so*. We are in a very heated battle with Hardware Canucks Forum(HWC) and need you help. F@H easily blends in with WCG and will not affect your crunching output. All you need is a Nvidia 8xxx series or ATI 2xxx series or higher. I ask that you reach deep down within yourselves and give TPU whatever you can in terms of F@H power, even if only temporarily. 

Thanks in advance for your generosity!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 5, 2009)

My Geforce 9300 is folding whenever my computer is on, I just purchased a 9600GT for additional folding power!


----------



## ERazer (Nov 5, 2009)

ive been crunchin 24/7 and got ati cards as far i was inform i had to turn off one of my cores to dedicate it for folding@home but for TPU folders glad to do it


----------



## niko084 (Nov 5, 2009)

Even a 9500GT cranks out about 1500PPD!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 6, 2009)

Although I appreciate what you guys are already doing, I want to hear from crunchers that are not folding yet. *C'mon guy's, show us what you got...*


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 6, 2009)

I would like to fold my cruncher rigs but they are using 7 series cards. I guess I could fold my main rig with x2 9600GT, but it's down right.


----------

